# 2021 Vantage VHP is finished



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

One fine skiff. Congrats!


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Congrats, I can only imagine the excitement! I am not too far behind you.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lookin good, Im sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Gorgeous


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Beauty, enjoy for many years!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Kevin, Brian, Tanner, Graham and the gang finished her up yesterday.
> it was a long wait but I’d do it again. The boat is incredibly well executed and I can’t wait to put a bunch of hours and slime on her.
> 
> My options list is long so feel free to ask specific questions.
> ...


Looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## NMZ Charters (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks sweet! What colors did you go with?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty ride. Congrats!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice--love the color.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

NMZ Charters said:


> Looks sweet! What colors did you go with?


Kingston Gray hull and console

Bonefish Gray deck and liner


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

Beautiful skiff. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice skiff!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Very cool watched the video half a dozen times had no idea It was someone on the forum! I’ve also got a lifted silver truck with black accents and the boat matching the truck looks great.
I’m torn between the gray or that sick smoky blue/gray they just did for one of the recent Evos.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet sled! I loved my VHP, especially when it got sporty.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Renegade said:


> Kevin, Brian, Tanner, Graham and the gang finished her up yesterday.
> it was a long wait but I’d do it again. The boat is incredibly well executed and I can’t wait to put a bunch of hours and slime on her.
> 
> My options list is long so feel free to ask specific questions.
> ...


Wow! I just found your post. Super jealous!😳


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks sweet. What's the difference between Bonefish Grey and Whisper Grey? Does the Bonefish have a little blue? Asking for a friend....jk asking for me my Evo is starting in the next couple months


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

The Bonefish is the same color tone but about twice the white so it’s lighter than the exterior hull but still matches.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Same color tone of the Kingston or the Whisper? In pictures whisper grey and bonefish grey look very similar. I was curious what the difference was. Thanks.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Bonefish is in the same vane as Kingston, only lighter. I THINK (don’t know for sure) that the whisper is lighter yet.


----------



## jimmythehook (Jan 6, 2022)

Renegade said:


> Kevin, Brian, Tanner, Graham and the gang finished her up yesterday.
> it was a long wait but I’d do it again. The boat is incredibly well executed and I can’t wait to put a bunch of hours and slime on her.
> 
> My options list is long so feel free to ask specific questions.
> ...


Really nice look!


----------

